# Skillet Question...



## mugsy27 (Dec 2, 2005)

this is a long shot...but did any of you by chance see food tv's "good Eats" show the other night where Alton did a mannly food type show??  he did corn dogs in a deep fryer and burgers on a skillet.

I am wondering if anyone knows where i can get the same skillet that he used?  It was very big (like 18 X 24) and had a very nice drip pan underneath, wich a detachable splash guard.

I have searched all the usual places (target, blood bath and beyond, etc) and they have nothing like it.

help!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2005)

What you are describing is the electric griddle, not the skillet.  Try searching on electric griddles.


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 2, 2005)

u r a very wise man mr. m

thank you!!!!!  i did that and found it instantly!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 2, 2005)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> I have searched all the usual places (target, *blood bath and beyond*, etc) and they have nothing like it.


 












 good one Mugsy!!  Probably it is a better-fit name for them  at this time of the year


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 2, 2005)

i wish i could take credit for that...but its from the simpsons episode when homer wanted to buy a gun for home security..thats the store he went to! lmao!


----------

